
Anonymous Owner, L.L.C.: Why It Has Become So Easy to Hide in the Housing Market - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/upshot/anonymous-owner-llc-why-it-has-become-so-easy-to-hide-in-the-housing-market.html
======
xfour
If it's foreclosed, is it just a waiting period? After that can't the be
assumed by someone or government entity and then just sell it at auction?

